# June Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) from our members *Upside Down Goldens* photos. Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. 

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet  browser or using desktop view.

Special thanks to the following members who submitted great photos that were ineligible due being a previous month winner or insufficient post count.
*Otis-Agnes, fourlakes, Joanne & Asia, MattiDaddy, stephie95.


1. 3Pebs3








2. Megora








3. kwhit








4. jennretz








5. Rkaymay








6. Atis








7. Panama Rob








8. nala-goldengirl








9. Harleysmum








10. macdougallph1








11. Wendy427








12. Fattner








13. Henry's Mum








14. Modulo 








15. Ivyacres









17. LDBgolden








18. Katduf








19. Helo's Mom








20. Sweet Girl








21. aesthetic








22. TiffanyGolden








23. Kalhayd








24. Elsa Cholla's Mom








25. rtandkt








26. Amystelter








27. LynnC








28. Rookie's Dad








*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

:grin2lease bear with me...it's the second time doing this and I'm working on add the actual POLL.
Thanks to Dan again, I think I've got it!!
Please, let the voting begin.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's hard to even pick a favorite five pics, they're all so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

All GREAT entries, this is going to be very hard picking as usual. 
Thank goodness we can choose as many as we want.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> :grin2lease bear with me...it's the second time doing this and I'm working on add the actual POLL.
> Thanks to Dan again, I think I've got it!!
> Please, let the voting begin.


You are doing great, a big thanks from me and (if I may) the whole community.:You_Rock_

Love the entries this month, they are all cute.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*1stgold13* thank you for everything you did taking care of the Photo Contest, appreciate it. 
You've trained *Ivyacres *well, she's doing a great job!

Great to see the Photo Contest each month so members can enjoy it.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

You're doing great! Except according to this Kalhayd has 2 entries.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your votes in the June Photo Contest.

*Voting Ends Thursday-06-30-2016 at 11:43 AM*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Time to cast your votes in the June Photo Contest.
> 
> *Voting Ends Thursday-06-30-2016 at 11:43 AM*


I voted for everyone!! All of the photos are winners!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

3Pebs3 said:


> You're doing great! Except according to this Kalhayd has 2 entries.


You are correct, good catch. I missed that and have messages Rob's GRs to see if there is a fix for that. My apologies for the goof up.


Debbie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

Look through the entries and make your selections, you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting ends Thursday-June 30th. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*23* votes in so far...........

*The last day to vote is tomorrow-Thursday June 30th. *

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.
It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many pictures as you want.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just got my vote in, really loved this month's theme!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*There are only two days left-TODAY and tomorrow*, to cast your vote in the June Photo Contest. 

Only 25 votes in so far...........

Look through the entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you want. 

All really great entries.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Better take a look folks and get your vote in. GReat photo's again this month.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I voted


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's so many great pics in this fun contest! Remember to vote before the poll closes on *Thursday, 06-30-2016* at *11:43 AM. 
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 28 votes in so far.............

Voting ends tomorrow morning, if you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a few hours left to get your votes in!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't miss out on the fun get your vote in for your favorites before *the poll closes at 11:43 am*.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to our winner *Helo's Mom* (PM Sent) Great Photo.
Thanks to everyone who participated this month and every month, your photos bring joy to the entire community. 
Even though only one winner is selected each month you are all winners and we love your photos.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow!! Thanks so much! I feel very honored to be chosen this month's winner. I'm thinking of a theme for next month. I have 2 ideas so when I decide I will let Ivyacres know. Thanks again!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Helo's Mom, great photo, look forward to your choice for next month's contest!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Helo's Mom!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!*

Congratulations, Helo's Mom!!!
You are ALL WINNERS!!!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats from your buddy ,Harley


----------

